# Sudden aggression



## Pipersfour (Mar 15, 2015)

This is my first post so it may be long but I could do with some advice so please read on let me first tell you about my GSD his name is Malachi he is 2yrs old and up until December he was a perfect addition to our family and still is in many ways.
I had been out of work for a year so I got to stay home and spend lots of time with him then in December I returned to work and that's when it all started with him becoming aggressive We have had a couple of incidents with him turning on us the first time was with my husband when he was grooming him he lunged after the brush and started barking and growling the second time he did the same when it was time to go inside after playing ball with him in the back garden he lunged after the chuck it we managed to shut the door and leave him outside to calm down then about three weeks ago he turned on me when I tried to groom him normally he lets me do anything but not this day and then the other night he went after our other dog its starts out with him barking at us then he just lunges I have manged to get him in his crate before any serious damage has been done I do feel my confidence with him is going 
Today we contacted his trainer and started back with his classes i am hoping and praying that it doesn't get worse but I was wondering if anyone else has ever been through this I thought it was dominance aggression but our trainer said it could be fear/ anxiety due to me going back to work but he has always been so confident :help:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so sorry, not a problem that can be solved on the internet, or possibly solved at all. this is my experience and opinion only, but i am third generation shepherd owner and the one unbreakable rule that i was taught by both my grandfather and my father was that owner aggression is completely unacceptable and should never be tolerated, ever. if it was just something that surfaced when you were grooming him, I'd venture an opinion that possibly he was in some kind of pain or discomfort, but insecure and aggressive because you went back to work sounds completely implausible to me. depressed maybe would be understandable and acceptable, but shepherds are too large and powerful to have any kind of aggression issues, least of all owner aggression. just not tolerable to be afraid of your own dog. i'm so sorry, several professional evaluation opinions are in order here...complete medical work-up, behaviorist and trainer, but this sounds like a problem there might be no good answer to. be careful.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Some dogs can be fixed some can't. Every dog is different! Not sure you understand but Sit/Stay and Down aren't going to get you where you need to be!

Of course seek out competent qualified help! But I would assume you want to know what can you do?? If you do.and you want to fix it, then you are going to need to do "everything" differently!

Don't reach for the dog "collar grabbing" use a muzzle to groom him! Make him move if you need to for whatever reason but no grabbing!

As it is now you don't know this dog! Except that and move forward! Start with" I just got a rescue what do I do now??" That can be found here:
The things I referenced can be found here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


Put a drag leash on the dog in the house! (Short leash with no handle) to get caught up on furniture! And use a muzzle while you work on his "issues."

Leerburg | Dealing with the Dominant Dog
And this:
https://suite.io/adrienne-farricelli/2t5h2q5

I don't know if this dog is a nerve bag or a Hard Dominate Male?? I train them the same way myself! They are never put in a position where they can "practice" bad behaviour!

Train the Place Command, Do Sit on Dog, Do the Who pets my Puppy or Dog and use this in public until you know your dog is safe":
A Great Small And Lightweight Nylon Mesh Muzzle

It's what I used with my High Rank Drive Human Aggressive GSD, I used it for awhile and when I understood what he looked like when he was not under stress we continued
our walks and I continued to have his back...ie manage your dogs space!

The things I referenced can be found here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

And Train the Place Command:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE

And do This:Looks like this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/426322-selzer-sitting-dog.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2WgOZUebnY


Yep it's a lot not everybody can do it but some can! But it gives you a better understand of the comment and the precautions that need to be taken!

I aslo don't see that he has "bitten" anyone??? If ihe has no bite history, a GSD rescue would be an option with a disclosure...he "doesn't like uh... anybody! 

Good luck and be careful but what ever you...start with "I just got a rescue!"


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> when it was time to go inside after playing ball with him in the back garden he lunged after the chuck it


This is probably prey drive. Some Dogs do need to be fulfilled with play and biting things. Tug can be a good way of introducing this.

Sounds like pent up frustration on the dogs part and he is redirecting his energy in this manner.

Is the dog getting plenty of exercise. 2 walks a day, hiking, swimming cycling, training, ball play, tug etc? This is what a dog is capable and willing to do every day. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O75dyWITP1s

Heres another place command clip from tyler muto, in addition to chips recommendations. I love Tylers approach with dogs. He has a major calming effect on these dogs with minimum effort.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

With this being a sudden turn of events - I think a vet visit is in order. I'm surprised no one has suggested it earlier in the thread. I'd start there, then up the training and look at some very strenuous active training. (Like maybe IPO obedience rather than AKC obedience.)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested it earlier in the thread.


I don't give "medical advise" myself. 


TM is good also but I find the ME... with the dog in the living room is easier for newbies to relate to...that's why I use that one.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is your trainer qualified for this kind of dog? Many trainers aren't. If you give your location, maybe someone can recommend a trainer that is well versed in similar situations and the breed in general.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

"so sorry, not a problem that can be solved on the internet, or possibly solved at all."
Katieliz said that...
and having been the owner of an aggressive GSD I agree with that statement 100%. You need Hands-On help/experts in the field. ASAP.
We rescued our shepherd when he was 2. He was aggressive to some men and all male dogs.
Our vet referred us to a behaviorist and I worked with a trainer.
His aggression issues were never resolved.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> With this being a sudden turn of events - I think a vet visit is in order. I'm surprised no one has suggested it earlier in the thread. I'd start there, then up the training and look at some very strenuous active training. (Like maybe IPO obedience rather than AKC obedience.)


Agree completely! Get your dog to a vet to rule out anything medical.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course you have to rule out medical. And finding a "competent," "qualified" trainer is "not" as simple as grabbing a phone book!

We had one poster recently that had worked with her "trainer" for "two years???" and still had to come here for help!?

And of course not "everyone" can fix there dog using the internet but..."some" of us can! Success depends on the dog, the individual, the situation and the approach!

Just saying!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

People can learn to understand there dogs behaviors through research on the net and reading books. Obviously we need to put that theory into practice. But understanding dog behavior is not rocket science and anybody can understand their dogs and work with their issues if they have an open mind and some time to research. There is no one answer that's gonna fix it but there is a lot of good info out there thankfully.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MadLab said:


> is not rocket science...










Come on that was low and slow...could not help myself!

But seriously this should help...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bg_gGguwzg


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Im A basic obedience trainer. And what you need, is a trip to the vet ASAP for your dog, THEN you need to work with an animal behaviorist, not a basic obedience trainer. This has gone past the point of basic training. Something is wrong. Health or behavioral but get to the bottom of it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pipersfour said:


> This is my first post so it may be long but I could do with some advice so please read on let me first tell you about my GSD his name is *Malachi he is 2yrs old *and up until December he was a perfect addition to our family and still is in many ways.
> I had been out of work for a year so I got to stay home and spend lots of time with him* then in December I returned to work and that's when it all started with him becoming aggressive* We have had a couple of incidents with him turning on us the first time was with my husband when he was grooming him he lunged after the brush and started barking and growling the second time he did the same when it was time to go inside after playing ball with him in the back garden he lunged after the chuck it we managed to shut the door and leave him outside to calm down then about three weeks ago he turned on me when I tried to groom him normally he lets me do anything but not this day and then the other night he went after our other dog its starts out with him barking at us then he just lunges I have manged to get him in his crate before any serious damage has been done I do feel my confidence with him is going
> Today we contacted his trainer and started back with his classes i am hoping and praying that it doesn't get worse but I was wondering if anyone else has ever been through this I thought it was dominance aggression but our trainer said it could be fear/ anxiety due to me going back to work but he has always been so confident :help:


Is he neutered or intact? Going back to work has him crated more? Is he getting a fair amount of exercise, mentally and physically? I would practice Nothing in Life is Free and keep it very consistent with everyone in the household. When he starts the barking and lunging, are you verbally making him more ramped up, or calmly letting him know that behavior is unacceptable....
I would not say what you describe as being fear based anxiety type behavior, but possibly him feeling like he is the one who controls his world. 
You need to let him know that he doesn't, but do it in a way to keep his confidence level high, your confidence in your handling him high and make sure he gets time to have his brain worked. 

His hormones may be playing into it as well. Keep up with the training, possibly start tracking him too...it is a nice outlet and bonding time, lower energy type way to work him without him loading up.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Aggression tends to escalate And Your dog has already crossed the line. 
His aggression has escalated.
You have a very serious situation!
All of these people are trying to help. But, You're getting a lot of conflicting advice.
Don't waist your time researching aggression, watching videos, or reading threads.
Get professional help! ASAP 
1st and foremost get to your vet. Then, Consult a behaviorist with a good reputation (ask your vet if s/he knows one) 
Or a lot of times a really experienced trainer can help as well.
I know how sad and scarey all this is for you and your family.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Pipersfour said:


> This is my first post so it may be long but I could do with some advice so please read on let me first tell you about my GSD his name is Malachi he is 2yrs old and up until December he was a perfect addition to our family and still is in many ways.
> I had been out of work for a year so I got to stay home and spend lots of time with him then in December I returned to work and that's when it all started with him becoming aggressive We have had a couple of incidents with him turning on us the first time was with my husband when he was grooming him he lunged after the brush and started barking and growling the second time he did the same when it was time to go inside after playing ball with him in the back garden he lunged after the chuck it we managed to shut the door and leave him outside to calm down then about three weeks ago he turned on me when I tried to groom him normally he lets me do anything but not this day and then the other night he went after our other dog its starts out with him barking at us then he just lunges I have manged to get him in his crate before any serious damage has been done I do feel my confidence with him is going
> Today we contacted his trainer and started back with his classes i am hoping and praying that it doesn't get worse but I was wondering if anyone else has ever been through this I thought it was dominance aggression but our trainer said it could be fear/ anxiety due to me going back to work but he has always been so confident :help:


 A few thoughts from my experience. He is 2 years old and this seems to be the time where dominance issues can start , at least they did with my male. The situations you describe although not acceptable , do not surprise me if dominance is developing . As others said very hard to tell over the internet. 
I would review Leerburg's - Dealing with a Dominant Dog as suggested and would refocus on obedience for sure. See how that works out for a bit . I would muzzle during grooming for now but again I would double up on the OB. 

Every dog is different but OB and consistency cleaned up the issues I had with my male early on .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mattpayne said:


> A few thoughts from my experience. He is 2 years old and this seems to be the time where dominance issues can start , at least they did with my male.


Right there with you! And I knew Dominate dogs! 

Oh well some of us can learn through the "school of hard" but it's "not" a recommended approach!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Aggression tends to escalate And Your dog has already crossed the line.
> His aggression has escalated.
> You have a very serious situation!
> All of these people are trying to help. But, You're getting a lot of conflicting advice.
> ...


I don't see the conflict myself?

No one has said..."Don't seek help" but it needs to be "Qualified Competent" help! I outlined a course of action that "some" owners can accomplish.

I do highly suggest the "I just got a rescue" and sure a vet visit, take a muzzle or if they ask, if the dog bites the OP should say"I don't know??" because they don't know!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> I don't see the conflict myself?
> 
> No one has said..."Don't seek help" but it needs to be "Qualified Competent" help! I outlined a course of action that "some" owners can accomplish.
> 
> I do highly suggest the "I just got a rescue" and sure a vet visit, take a muzzle or if they ask, if the dog bites the OP should say"I don't know??" because they don't know!


"If the dog bites..." the owner should say she DOES KNOW cuz she does know.
Chip18. I respect all posters. In fact there’s another active post, aggression dog issue “aggression or protection” it includes pictures of bites and I referred that guy to this post. 
I’ve always owned dogs but I have my very 1st puppy. I look for and read particular posters and you are one of them. And as far as I know, no “conflict” exists. With that aside…
I used the term “conflicting advice” when I should have written “ An Overlaod of what type of aggression the dog Might have.”
Is it Dominance? Is it anxiety? Is it Fear based? A lack of physical exercise? A lack of brain exercise? 
The advice is well intentioned and from well meaning and knowledgeable people. All are people who genuinely want to share their knowledge and help the owner and the dog.
I believe the topic of the thread is “Sudden aggression” and it turns out it isn’t “Sudden” aggression it’s On-going Aggression And even worse Ongoing aggression toward Family members. Yikes! To me All bets are off. Put the gloves on, this is hard ball.
This is my opinion: Dog Aggression is the single most intolerable behavior a dog (or person) can have. To label it is ineffective, so instead of labeling it get help for it and let the expert find the underlying cause.
I have empathy for this family. My GSD was aggressive. I admit, I was lucky to have had help from people in the K9 dog loop. We worked with an expert. I was taught to manage Jake's aggression in the outside world.
He never showed aggression toward family members or friends in our home.
He was a GREAT family dog. And he is the reason I got a GSD as my first puppy.
Lastly. I love dogs. But I would put a dog down if it was aggressive toward my family.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

For me and this is just my guideline for keeping a dog in my life and around my family and friends a bite of any kind is a deal breaker. I will no more put up with aggression from a dog then I would a human being. If there are no mitigating circumstances (dog being tormented/abused) with no way to escape its first choice should never be teeth. That being said it is my job to make sure I put the training into to the dog by me or a professional so it knows what is expected and acceptable behavior to be part of my life and family. If I had a dog that was such a tortured soul that it viewed the world and everything in it as threat I would and have put the dog down. Grabbing your dogs collar or removing it from a piece of furniture should not warrant a bite or even a growl. Again this is just me and my opinion. I can't even imagine the stress for both human and pets that live with managing these behaviors on a day to day basis.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> "If the dog bites..." the owner should say she DOES KNOW cuz she does know.
> Chip18. I respect all posters. In fact there’s another active post, aggression dog issue “aggression or protection” it includes pictures of bites and I referred that guy to this post.
> I’ve always owned dogs but I have my very 1st puppy. I look for and read particular posters and you are one of them. And as far as I know, no “conflict” exists. With that aside…
> I used the term “conflicting advice” when I should have written “ An Overlaod of what type of aggression the dog Might have.”
> ...


WOW very well stated and nicely summed up! 

I'm still in the Dominance/lack of proper management camp but...yeah. I think the dog can be fixed (if I am correct...Dominance/lack of proper management )! But most likely "this" owner cannot or won't be able to accomplish the things, I suggest at least not without help??

A basic bond of trust by the Dog is missing! That's starting in the" end zone" as it were, I have never dealt with that myself but I think it can be done with this dog? 

Still, the dog has not bitten anyone (as far as we know?) It's just another dog with trust issues. He could be rehomed, there are people that would be willing to take on a "dog" with "trust issues" (if that's what this is??) Granted the pool is smaller!

Handling a dog with "aggression" issues is not for fools! The ability to keep "anyone else" from getting bit is a necessity! And if your dealing with a dog with aggression issues, you may in fact get bitten! Per (David Winners!) 

It has to be the right home, right circumstances, right methods and the right owner! It's a tall order but the dog should not have to pay with it's life because someone got my dog than they could handle!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dmom said:


> I can't even imagine the stress for both human and pets that live with managing these behaviors on a day to day basis.


Oh I can! It's like living with a ticking bomb! Add owner aggression and the clock just sped up!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - What does your dog do all day now that you've gone back to work? What kind of exercise does he get? 

Your dog reacts towards toys and brushes. Your dog lunges aggressively, yet you are able to wrangle him into his crate without being brutalized...... 

Hmmmmmmm....I'm thinking your decision to see your two year old dog's original trainer is a very good decision. Let him/her evaluate your dog. If possible, video one of your dog's aggressive reactions (safely of course). 

All is not lost. Good luck!


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

As everyone else has said already, find a good trainer/behaviorist. If you can, see if you can find one that specializes in aggression. Meanwhile, be sure he gets loads of exercise. Go on long walks, hikes, or go running if you can. Play fetch and tug, and incorporate training into all of these. You should create a schedule to help make him feel secure, and have crate times for him to relax. Also use Nothing In Life Is Free. Make it clear to him that you are in charge, but always be fair and consistent, and always acknowledge when he behaves. Like I said, find a behaviorist that can help you with this. Remember that not every dog can be fixed, but don't give up hope! Good luck!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

"my husband when he was grooming him he lunged after the brush and started barking and growling" 

_Did it hurt him in any way? Did he have a sore spot or tangle?_

"the second time he did the same when it was time to go inside after playing ball with him in the back garden he lunged after the chuck it "

_Did he just lunge after the toy?_

"confidence with him is going" 

_Dogs, imho, sense fear and it can affect them in funny ways. May actually scare them.

I'm no expert, but would start with a competent vet experienced with the breed._

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

It’s sad. 2 yrs with no aggression and then BAM big changes with escalation.
Can a dog change like that? Do you think there were signs? 
The dog and the family deserve whatever help they can get. 
Re-homing. That’s a good option as a last resort.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd do the vet visit first to determine if there is a physical problem. That's what's generally recommended for sudden changes in behavior.

Then you go from there.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a very hard time accepting the word aggressive. It's tossed about so casually nowadays, and I really wonder how many people have a dog (of any breed) that is just being a HUGE PITA, going through developmental stages, testing boundaries, etc. and doesn't do it the "right" way ... instead it reacts like a dog ... HMM, don't like that brush, gonna bite it ... and then "suddenly" it's aggressive? 

A truly aggressive dog would have gone after YOU not the brush, a truly aggressive dog would have had YOU on the floor while you were trying to put it in the crate. Don't kid yourself, an 80 pound dog can slam you down faster than you can blink IF it really is aggressive. 

Suddenly? No ... there were likely signs that you missed along the way when you training / working with him ... then you go to work full time and his routine is whacked out. 

Is it your fault? Well, yes and no ... we are human, we all make mistakes ... heck, even the super experienced dog owners make mistakes with new dogs ... we can't ready every single dog perfectly - that's life. 

Can you fix it? Absolutely. Will it be easy? Probably not .. he's gotten away with some crap for a bit, he's tested his boundaries, and won ... (For example, when you were grooming him, he snapped at the brush .. did you stop? Or did you calm him down, and they carry on? If you stopped, guess what ... he got the upper hand!)

I'm not all about dominance / alpha .. but your dog does have to know and expect that you are the one that makes the rules - and if he's been taught properly he will follow the rules ... he steps out of line, you do a correction (of whatever kind), get him calm again, and then continue with what you are doing - in a calm state of mind .. YOU cannot be upset. 

A vet visit is always a great place to start to make sure that he is doing fine otherwise. 

A behaviourist / trainer that KNOWS GSDs can be done in parrallel ... no reason to wait for the results from the vet. 

These dogs are SMART ... if they know they can get away with certain things, they will - and then they will try in other respects ... they are DOGS ... they seek an opportunity and will go for it until they realize they can't succeed. 

Frustrating for training? Absolutely ... 

I try and look at it a different way - holy crap ... my dog has tried 5 different ways to get what she wants ... HOW FREAKING SMART IS THAT? And yes, they will pretty much try anything they can figure out to get to what they want. 

An example? I was working VERY hard to teach Kyleigh that food on the table / counter was off limits. We worked on this from 6-9 months. It's a long process b/c I was using super high value items - steak, chicken, etc. 

She already knew leave it / off / drop it, etc. (Not quite bomb proof, but we were working on that!)

I was super amazed at what she tried to get to that food ... she would move the chairs back from the table and just as she was about to get up on the chair I stopped her ... she was eyeing the sofa and the distance to the table from the sofa ... seriously, I could see the wheels turning in her head ... if I go on the sofa I wonder if I can make it to table? She's not allowed on the sofa, and I'm pretty sure that's the ONLY reason she didn't attempt that one. 

She tried jumping on to the table, she barked at it, she whined, she grabbed my hand to pull me over there ... it was freaking impressive what was running through her head.

THAT's how SMART these dogs are!!!!

I recently went with a friend of mine to help her bring 2 aggressive 120 pound dogs from someone's home to the rescue they were surrendering them to. 

What I encountered there - THAT was aggression ... from the second they saw us these dogs were lunging, growling, snapping, barking, slamming against the crate. It took us 1/2 an hour to get the first one out. Another 30 minutes to get the muzzle on it. My friend got muzzle punched about 15 times while she walked the dog around in the backyard so it could go to the bathroom. Repeat that with the other dog ... these dogs tried EVERYTHING to bite us ... they lunged, pulled, snapped their heads back, pounded their heads into our bodies ... ANYTHING they could think of to get away from us, and get the muzzle off. 

THAT is aggression ... from what I've read in your post (which albeit was NOT very lengthy at all!) you sound like you have a dog who's nose is out of joint because you went back to work, and he's acting up - NOT appropriate at all ... but not something I would deem aggressive (a PITA - absolutely) ... but please be careful about using that word ... the more you believe your dog is aggressive, the more negative your emotions come - you become anxious, nervous, fearful of your dog ... he senses that - loses all trust / faith in you as his leader ... and then you have a bigger problem on your hands. 

I wish you luck with the vet, and I hope that he is perfectly healthy ... good luck with the trainer, and I'm pretty sure with some solid follow through on behaviour / training, you'll be back on the right track!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"results from the vet" - don't usually require much of a wait and why would you move on to trying to correct a behavior that may be the result of a physical issue without ruling that out?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> "results from the vet" - don't usually require much of a wait and why would you move on to trying to correct a behavior that may be the result of a physical issue without ruling that out?


Still agreeing. Why not rule something out? At least you know and this should be the easiest part. Move forward from there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> It’s sad. 2 yrs with no aggression and then BAM big changes with escalation.
> Can a dog change like that? Do you think there were signs?
> The dog and the family deserve whatever help they can get.
> Re-homing. That’s a good option as a last resort.


Without proper "management" "training" and "leadership" it can! If one has any two of those three...then yep in "my" view your going to have problems if you have the "wrong" GSD! 

But the "good news" is that a owner that has any two of the skills listed, is capable of dealing, those are the folks that can "learn" what they need to know! 

You need all "three" in order to "not" have problems! Been there done that got the stitches! :blush:

Dominate dogs are pretty easy to spot in my view, people can do what I did with my first BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix (he did not like other dogs...big surprise!:laugh and have a pro take a look. Or join the "I thought my dog was frenziedly folks" and take him to the Dog Park and find out!

There are lots of ways for a dog to display "Dominance," without craving up his handler! If you get two out of the three skills, I listed that should be enough to prevent "handler" "aggression" from happening??

But that can still leave plenty of room for "rank issues" in a pack at home and a general "I don't much care for people" attitude!

I don't use "labels" myself, I don't use tools, I don't yank and crank or cookies and clickers or Alpha roll! I use what I consider basic common sense, and that's what I advocate.  I myself was lacking "leadership" (with my GSD) once I understood that...it was all good!

A ship has to have a captain in order to sail! 




Findlay said:


> It’s sad. 2 yrs with no aggression and then BAM big changes with escalation.
> Can a dog change like that? Do you think there were signs?
> The dog and the family deserve whatever help they can get.
> Re-homing. That’s a good option as a last resort.


And as to this question....I would say without all three of the skills I listed" then my answer would be yes, yes they can! I always say 12 to 18 month range *Ed Fawerly* says 12 to 36 months!

And yes most likely you missed some signals...I know I did??? I would suspect the time line is effected by a given dogs circumstances? I would imagine handler aggression and rank drive "issues" would show up sooner rather than later?

If this dogs owner is lacking two skills out of the tree I listed...then rehomeing might be the best option?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> I have a very hard time accepting the word aggressive. It's tossed about so casually nowadays, and I really wonder how many people have a dog (of any breed) that is just being a HUGE PITA, going through developmental stages, testing boundaries, etc. and doesn't do it the "right" way ... instead it reacts like a dog ... HMM, don't like that brush, gonna bite it ... and then "suddenly" it's aggressive?
> 
> A truly aggressive dog would have gone after YOU not the brush, a truly aggressive dog would have had YOU on the floor while you were trying to put it in the crate. Don't kid yourself, an 80 pound dog can slam you down faster than you can blink IF it really is aggressive.
> 
> ...


Well this is a great post and thanks for sharing!

Pretty sure "we" understand your point but a lot of people that are completely clueless are in the "well FoFo" never did this camp???

I worked at a Boxer rescue and the only aggression I saw was "aggressive" licking of peoples faces! 

Maybe I'll check out the Wolf Dog rescue in Lake Tahoe and see if they need help?


----------

